# Leds infrarrojos



## Javiers (Jul 7, 2006)

Necesito armar una linterna con 25 leds infrarrojos colocados en una plaqueta,  quedando tres lineas de leds, necesito darle la mayor intensidad a cada led,para que de la mayor luz posible, no tengo muchos conocimientos de electrónica, necesitaría un circuito que me mostrara como armarlo, que resistencias usar y que fuente necesitaría.
Yo arme una plaqueta, le puse por led una resistencia de 1 K y una fuente de 24 V, con esto no le estoy dando la mayor intensidad por led y aparte las resistencias calientan demasiado.
Desde ya Gracias


----------



## DrunkenMechanic (Jul 7, 2006)

Hola.
Primero necesitas averiguar cuál es el voltaje y sobre todo la corriente que soportan estos leed

Luego usa la formula para saber qué resistencia usar :

E: Tensión
I: Intensidad
R: Resistencia

E = I * R

I =  E/R  

R = E/I  (usa esta)

Algo que se usa en leds con luz visible es aumentar la corriente pero con pulsos   para que no se caliente y se queme. Podrías diseñar un flip flop para mandar pulsos con relativa elevada corriente

Suerte!


----------



## DrunkenMechanic (Jul 7, 2006)

Los pulsos de los que te hablaba deben ser lo suficientemente rápidos para engañar al ojo humano de manera que a simple vista parezca que emiten luz continua y muy fuerte!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 7, 2006)

aunque depende del uso se podra hacer lo siguiente...

Un 555 como generador de frecuencia
Un 4017 (mc4017,hef4017,cd4017...)para activar una rama de led's. es el circuito del coche fantastico.
Cada rama con un transistor y una resistencia de bajo valor depende de la tension de alimentacion.
La resistencia se calcula para 700mA a 1A.

25/10=2 led's por rama.

Como  que los led tienen un periodo de descanso de 9 pulsos (acuerdade del coche fantastico) estos pueden disipar perfect5amente la potencia.

Si es para una camara puede que no funcione y cree fluctuaciones, aunque es dificil decirlo porque en teoria siempre hay varios led's encendidos.


----------

